# Pirate Themed Games for Adults



## JamesButabi (Aug 30, 2012)

My props are really coming along and the party should really be great. Really struggling for a fun interactive game to play at the party. Would like to do 2 games preferably pirate themed to match the party. It is a 21+ party. We have done mummy wrapping and a candycorn non hand spoon carry in previous years.


----------



## printersdevil (Sep 7, 2009)

A few years ago someone posted about a game where you put something like small craft pumpkins or maybe it was oranges in the legs of pantyhose. Then you tie the pantyhose around the waist of the women playing and around the chest of the men. Then there is a relay game where each team races trying to move a small pumpkin down to the other end. It is a hilarious looking and very suggestive comment wise game. Might be fun for a raunchy group of pirates! I can't remember what they called it, but you should get the idea and visual from this. The idea is to move and twist to get the uh body part to move the pumpkin.


----------



## JamesButabi (Aug 30, 2012)

printers we actually did that same game at 3rd of July. It was absolutely hilarious.


----------



## pumpkinpie (Jul 9, 2011)

I'm having the same trouble James. I wanted 2 "minute to win it" style games for ease and quickness as my crowd has struggled in the past...

Here's a couple I thought of

•Walk the plank...have them carry something from one end of the plank to the other-maybe tea and fill up a tankard (this could b done in teams). This will prove tricky for those who have had a bit to drink...








•Oreo game...this is a minute to win it game where guests put an oreo on their forehead and have to work it all the way down their face to their mouth. It's not very piratey aside from it looks like an eye patch as it makes its way over the eye. Still it is fast, hilarious and makes for great pics.








There's also several ring toss games (captain hook board and one looks like a box with a sword in it) though they're intended for kiddos I think they might fit the bill for our crowd


----------



## matrixmom (Oct 29, 2010)

We are playing walk the plank but with pirate trivia. 5 or 6 teams. Designate one person on each team as the "walker" . The team decides on the answer and then tells the caller (me who is reading the questions) when it is their turn. . If they get the question right, they step back one. If they get it wrong, they move forward. Last person standing and their team wins.


----------



## printersdevil (Sep 7, 2009)

Love the way you secured the Walk the Plank. It is one of the games we are using for kids this year and I have been struggling with how to secure it. Thanks. We also are using the sword in the box as a toss game and the Pirate hooks. I have not attached the hooks yet and am not sure if they will stay on cardboard or foam board. Have you made them? Although it is only a kiddie game, Dollar Tree has a Pin the Treasure type (think pin the tail on the donkey) game in the party section. You might be able to make your own map with adult type things or prizes in the loot.


----------



## pumpkinpie (Jul 9, 2011)

I haven't but check with Always Wicked, I think she said she was making them


----------



## JamesButabi (Aug 30, 2012)

Only one week til the party and this is still bugging me. Think I am going to do some type of walk the plank.


----------



## Edmund K (Aug 18, 2017)

pumpkinpie said:


> I'm having the same trouble James. I wanted 2 "minute to win it" style games for ease and quickness as my crowd has struggled in the past...
> 
> Here's a couple I thought of
> 
> ...


Great pirate theme games! For that oreo game, you could use the "blonde" or vanilla oreos and call them "doubloons'?


----------

